# Brain Tumour?



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

so I've got-

Really poor memory / cognitive functioning (brain fog) (these are by far the worst 2 parts of it)
Emotional numbing
Difficulty relating to others
Anxiety
Decreased sex drive.

Could these - honestly - stem from a brain tumour? They both share symptoms.

If anyones got any thoughts then let me know, just try not to troll (why are there so many trolls on this forum?)


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Midnight said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so I've got-
> 
> ...


I doubt you have a brain tumor. If that was the case then most the people on here would have them.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Could these - honestly - stem from a brain tumour? They both share symptoms.


No. But they might as well.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

hahahahaha oh man I just about died from that video posted above.

But in all seriousness I thought I had a brain tumor for a long time. Actually before DP even began I thought I had a brain tumor, about 4 years ago. Then my sister ended up having one, and my symptoms (which are identical to yours listed above) persisted and even got worse. I even began smelling things that weren't there, losing my balance, having very very strange visual hallucination, and persistent headaches.

Turns out I never had a Toomah!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

InfiniteDivine said:


> hahahahaha oh man I just about died from that video posted above.
> 
> But in all seriousness I thought I had a brain tumor for a long time. Actually before DP even began I thought I had a brain tumor, about 4 years ago. Then my sister ended up having one, and my symptoms (which are identical to yours listed above) persisted and even got worse. I even began smelling things that weren't there, losing my balance, having very very strange visual hallucination, and persistent headaches.
> 
> Turns out I never had a Toomah!


Congrats

I'm still considering getting checked out because it just might be...

Saying "It's not" doesn't really mean anything. Presuming that I'm a hypochondriac of some sort is ok, do what you will, but what if someone did actually have one and it was causing all this - what would you say then? ...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think brain tumors usually have symptoms in several dif areas, not just mental emotonal.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

What I should have added was that if getting it checked out will give you any sort of resolve, then you should. It's always worth checking if it will bring peace of mind. If you think you got a tumor, get a cat scan, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so I've got-
> 
> ...


common brain tumor symptoms:
headaches
seizures
Severe sudden onset Mental or personality changes
Nausea, vomiting, blurred or double vision
ng problems such as ringing or buzzing sounds or hearing loss, decreased muscle control, lack of coordination, decreased sensation, weakness or paralysis, difficulty with walking or speech, balance problems, or double vision.

before I could give you the diagnosis of brain tumor, I would have to rule out
depression, which could easily account for all of your symptoms, 
including loss of libido. (especially if you are being treated with
antidepressant medication.)
But, if they are willing to give you an MRI, then have it.
It never hurts to know when you don't have a brain tumor.
I'm not a doctor, but I did sleep in my bed last night.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

nah dude, eckhart put u in a trance through dissociation

simply what happened, not trolling.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

IOWAmg319 said:


> nah dude, eckhart put u in a trance through dissociation
> 
> simply what happened, not trolling.


Eckhart is the happiest dissociated man in existence. His description of falling away from himself into his dissociated state of peace is ridic. Us DP'ers just dissociated the wrong way, into hell. Oops.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

InfiniteDivine said:


> hahahahaha oh man I just about died from that video posted above.
> 
> But in all seriousness I thought I had a brain tumor for a long time. Actually before DP even began I thought I had a brain tumor, about 4 years ago. Then my sister ended up having one, and my symptoms (which are identical to yours listed above) persisted and even got worse. I even began smelling things that weren't there, losing my balance, having very very strange visual hallucination, and persistent headaches.
> 
> Turns out I never had a Toomah!


Glad you enjoyed - it was too difficult to resist sharing...

But it wasn't said to belittle anyone's concern.

As a rule, when these symptoms (such as Midnight list) show up, it is good to see a doctor. Not only are there CAT scans, MRIs, and EEGs, there are also neurocognative tests they help isolate how different parts of thinking are working. Usually these tests are 'clear' which gives relief. But, at least with neurocognative tests, if problems progress, the areas affected can be well isolated.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

A neurologist can mostly rule out any big neuro thing with a 60 second exam


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

IOWAmg319 said:


> nah dude, eckhart put u in a trance through dissociation
> 
> simply what happened, not trolling.


Right, stop following me about and commenting on my threads, I don't want your opinion on anything - isn't that obvious? Your a tool.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

I sense Ego, I SENSE EGOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

*Could *those symptoms suggest a brain tumour? Yes. *Do *they? Probably not. Depending on how old you are and other factors such as genetic risk for cancer, your lifestyle, genetic risk for depersonalization/anxiety etc the odds of your symptoms being signs of a brain tumour could vary from unlikely to extremely unlikely.









Anyway, a brain tumour can be diagnosed, treated and you would be showered with understanding and sympathy from those around you; with DPD you are stuck with a barely known let alone understood disorder which doesn't attract much by way of sympathy. Of course I'd rather have a non-life threatening problem such as DPD than a brain tumour but in some ways having an identifiable problem with numerous well-honed treatment strategies at the Doctor's disposal is enviable.


----------

